# Britains Got Talent



## Steff

Well the show has kicked off with some weird bloke dressed all roman,
I hope everyone enjoys this years show hehe.
Opinions of judges will come after


----------



## Steff

So far so bad the usual drivel, the lad was a good singer but ive forgot his name aleady, ive been given the heads up by my step son about elev8t he went to the London auditions and said watch out for them there good


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So far so bad the usual drivel, the lad was a good singer but ive forgot his name aleady, ive been given the heads up by my step son about elev8t he went to the London auditions and said watch out for them there good



I'm up to the Welsh choir so far - they are very good and the Queen would probably like them


----------



## Steff

Wow that german guy was very novel and i would weirdly like to see him again


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wow that german guy was very novel and i would weirdly like to see him again



Just about to watch him!


----------



## Northerner

What the flip was that all about?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What the flip was that all about?



LOL we liked him x

p.s  I like the way they speak to some of the audience now about acts

p.p.s David is brillaint


----------



## Northerner

David is great  Really liked the opera lad! Agree with Simon that he might be better on his own, but I don't think he's have the confidence to perform


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> David is great  Really liked the opera lad! Agree with Simon that he might be better on his own, but I don't think he's have the confidence to perform



she deserves alot of credit though


----------



## HelenP

Saw most of it, didn't like most of it!

I thought the young man with the guitar was okay, but don't get why they raved about him.

The Welsh choir got me all choked up - I always do with choirs!

The 17 yeara old lad with the operatic voice was amazing!!  It was obvious from the off he was gonna be brilliant or totally deluded.  Felt sorry for the girl, after Simon's comments, but he was kinda right!

Oh yeah, I also liked the gay dancers, but I'm not sure why!

xx


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> David is great  Really liked the opera lad! Agree with Simon that he might be better on his own, but I don't think he's have the confidence to perform





The Opera lad was superb, it wasn't what anyone expected and he should surely be in the final show - if not win BGT.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> The Opera lad was superb, it wasn't what anyone expected and he should surely be in the final show - if not win BGT.



I do wonder though, how much of a set up was Simon's initial reaction and comment to Carmen "Just when you think it can't get any worse", when they walked on, then his dismissive 'alright, good luck' before they started - just to make the contrast of expectations even greater. He would have known beforehand that the lad was one to watch.

I thought the gay dancers were really lovely to watch, but can't see them going much further now the novelty is gone, and that goes for the mad German too, unless he can come up with another unique creation.

The lad with the guitar was OK, but forgettable and a bit weak on his vocals.


----------



## Steff

Agree with you Alan about that comment,we knew he was going to be good cause it went to him sitting with his mate going into that he was bullied at school  more often then not if there gonna be rubbish you see a split second of them x


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I thought the gay dancers were really lovely to watch, but can't see them going much further now the novelty is gone, and that goes for the mad German too, unless he can come up with another unique creation.




Both acts will be one trick pony's and can't see them lasting.  Your right about Cowell knowing about the opera boy, they go through auditions before getting to the stage so he would have been flagged-up as being outstanding, it wouldn't surprise me if Cowell didn't try and take this lad on board himself and make him a worldwide superstar even if he doesn't win BGT.


----------



## Bazonian

I personally cannot stand these type of shows. The Beatles, and Rolling stones did not need talent shows. I am a big fan of Big Country have seen them nearly 50 times so far. If the type of music does not fit there image, or the way you look then you do not get on.

if people have talent, they should do pubs and clubs, then progress, to bigger venues, then getting recognition from a manager to promote them, whether this is music or comedy, or some other medium. Saturday night used to have decent telly, now in my humble opinion it is rubbish.

Each to their own I suppose.But it is not for myself.


----------



## imtrying

Northerner said:


> I do wonder though, how much of a set up was Simon's initial reaction and comment to Carmen "Just when you think it can't get any worse", when they walked on, then his dismissive 'alright, good luck' before they started - just to make the contrast of expectations even greater. He would have known beforehand that the lad was one to watch.
> 
> I thought the gay dancers were really lovely to watch, but can't see them going much further now the novelty is gone, and that goes for the mad German too, unless he can come up with another unique creation.
> 
> The lad with the guitar was OK, but forgettable and a bit weak on his vocals.



I thought the gay ballroom dancers were lovely to watch...they totally told a story and were so in love!! They were brilliant, and I really hope they get through and at least get the chance to show what they can do and second time. 

Jonathan was amazing too...but I, like you Alan, do wonder how much of it is staged. There's not even a guarantee that Simon's comment was made about him or for that act (could have been added). Either way their act was brilliant, and I thought she complimented his voice and think they work really well as a duet. 

(I did watch the Voice first, while this was recording, and then watched it after - I can't stand adverts!!)


----------



## caffeine_demon

I really liked the guitar lad - simple, effective and quite brilliant!


----------



## Steff

Lily and the pineapple hunks PMSL, very bad start to the show as expected


----------



## Steff

Gotta love the glockenspiel


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lily and the pineapple hunks PMSL, very bad start to the show as expected





Steff said:


> Gotta love the glockenspiel



Just catching up and just about to witness the glockenspiel...


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Just catching up and just about to witness the glockenspiel...



Aw! Great for David, cheering him on!


----------



## Steff

even little mix where better then these lot hahah, this is the mess of someones mid life crisis


----------



## Steff

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS  twist and pulse are back!!!!!! with there dance company


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS  twist and pulse are back!!!!!! with there dance company



But we've seen it all before  Yawn!


----------



## caffeine_demon

that group who did "sittin on the dock of the bay" were exceptional!


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS  twist and pulse are back!!!!!! with there dance company






They were just copying Diversity with the young lad coming on and jumping around.  To tell the truth I'm sick to the back teeth of these dance acts and tend to fast-forward when they come on, very talented but just not my thing.


----------



## imtrying

Steff said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS  twist and pulse are back!!!!!! with there dance company



they were great!!! Amazing that not only are Twist & Pulse amazing, they've also managed to teach a choreograph a whole performance too - very talented individuals. 

Funny how you only have to get your kit off to get through though


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> But we've seen it all before  Yawn!




I think twist and pulse stand out that little bit more than the rest in their genre..........

I can remember any dance acts over the last year or so, might just be my bad memory though......


----------



## HelenP

Was disappointed with this week's selection   Didn't think any of them were 'raveable' about.  Twist and Pulse's dance team were the best of the night for me, but then I love street dance crews (as long as there's not too many of them in the group!)

xx


----------



## Northerner

The Zimmers were great, although the surprise element is now gone - wonder if all that mucking about at the start was done on purpose? Thought the Purple Rain girl was OK, but having just watched The Voice, really not that great, same for the kid with the guitar, and that big guy with the rap song reminded me of that chap the other year DJ whatever-he-called-himself  Red haired girl dance group were very slick.

Pudsey the dog was brilliant though, and also liked the look of that bloke with the big hoop - very original


----------



## FM001

The dog act was unbelievable, it was walking on its back legs and twirling at the same time

On par with Gin the dog from a few years back.


----------



## Steff

Saw dog act but missed rest coz of work will watch later


----------



## Monica

I don't watch it!
But this morning on FB lots of my friends "lost the keys, lost the phone". Wondering what that was about I asked Fi, as she'd also lost the keys and phone


----------



## MeanMom

Monica, same here!

Think that will be very popular ring tone very shortly. For about a week


----------



## Northerner

MeanMom said:


> Monica, same here!
> 
> Think that will be very popular ring tone very shortly. For about a week



It's already had over a quarter of a million hits on youtube! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT--h2GjaAU


----------



## Sazzaroo

toby said:


> The dog act was unbelievable, it was walking on its back legs and twirling at the same time
> 
> On par with Gin the dog from a few years back.




_loved it and thought it was better than Gin (loved it too) hoping to see something different win this year not dance troupe_


----------



## runner

Loved the dog act - afraid after seeing 'Got to Dance' where the quality of  dance crews was astounding, this crew didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## Steff

Finally caught up lost my keys phone man was soooooo bad it was good haha, my son and even dad keep singing lol x


----------



## imtrying

he was so deadly serious he was great, it was cringing, and the song is sooo bad, it's good!! lol

You can't help but sing along! 

"where's ma keys, where's ma phone?...." lol


----------



## Steff

Nothing to great so far accept hope,she just needs to sort her style out now and she will be the whole package


----------



## Northerner

Just seen the basketball guys, thought they were excellent!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nothing to great so far accept hope,she just needs to sort her style out now and she will be the whole package



Well, Hope just lost my vote - she said This Woman's Work was by  Maxwell(whoever that is) It's by *KATE BUSH!!!!!*


----------



## Steff

lol knew i had only knows the kate bush version, those last 2 the one with the lady in the wheelchair were on skys 1s talent show with ashley banjo so i knoew wat they were gonna do but still very good


----------



## Northerner

Yes, they were good. I thought the young Scottish girl was good too  Nothing outstanding tonight though.


----------



## HelenP

My favourite act of the night was the street dance crew.  Their moves were perfectly in synch, they were really 'tight' (get me, with me street lingo innit  ).  Obviously a lot of rehearsal time, which really paid off.

Also liked the basketball lot.  Again, an act which needs lots of practice.

xx


----------



## runner

Love the lingo Helen P Bro!
Haven't seen it yet - watched The Voice - they passed up people they shouldn't have - again.  Looks like BGT might be interesting - will watch it today.  I'm intrigued as to what Kate Bush no. someone did - but don't tell me!


----------



## Steff

Last nights acts were so so then the lovable rogues came out they were just amazing really great all rounders personalities to match there singing abilities, the impressionist was ok but she seemed to do her acts around her hair style if you get what i mean, hope she has a better repetrore(sp?) next time round,the little 12 year old on the guitar was brilliant as well, so her and loveable rogues to get to final for me.


----------



## HelenP

Lovable rogues were okay, loved the French guys, the dance crew with the union jack tops (which I hated), and the young dancing couple.

xx


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Last nights acts were so so then the lovable rogues came out they were just amazing really great all rounders personalities to match there singing abilities, the impressionist was ok but she seemed to do her acts around her hair style if you get what i mean, hope she has a better repetrore(sp?) next time round,the little 12 year old on the guitar was brilliant as well, so her and loveable rogues to get to final for me.





None really stood out although the 12 year old girl was good, the impressionist was hit and miss - good at Audrey and Ann W but terrible at Deidre and Ann R.


----------



## Steff

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/17812891
Find this story laughable, it overran by 3 minutes big deal, dont they realise the first 5 minutes of BGT are spent going through a contestants life story lol...has BGT never ran over on the live shows? i think so


----------



## runner

HelenP said:


> Lovable rogues were okay, loved the French guys, the dance crew with the union jack tops (which I hated), and the young dancing couple.
> 
> xx



I thought all these were good except the dance crew with the union jacks - have seen a lot better.  The spanish singer may have had a good stage presence - but she couldn't sing!!!  Remember Maria Prakatan, or whatever her name was


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> I thought all these were good except the dance crew with the union jacks - have seen a lot better.  The spanish singer may have had a good stage presence - but she couldn't sing!!!  Remember Maria Prakatan, or whatever her name was



We said the exact same thing when we saw that singer runner lol


----------



## FM001

The Geisha girl was really scary and weird, don't know how she got through but she did.

The lad singing la la la bamba was really entertaining, can't wait to see him again


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> The Geisha girl was really scary and weird, don't know how she got through but she did.
> 
> The lad singing la la la bamba was really entertaining, can't wait to see him again



She was very spooky!  And yes, the lad playing the organ really ought to have a career in comedy, but it's probably too late to get some material together at this late stage. Felt sorry for the little lad who started crying, but well done for persevering - he had a good voice


----------



## Steff

Watched BGT earlier, must say I liked the Geisha girl and knew Simon did as well he always has that rye smile on his face when he likes someone I look forward to seeing more from her.The guy on the organ was very funny and has a great personality,but doubt he will get any further then he has done.
The young talent on there was great little Maddie was brillaint for 11 such a strong voice, as for Malikia he was a cutey could tell he was nervous and that showed in his voice but once he was calmer and had time to compose himself he blew me away with his second attempt.
The group from Wales were forgettable the judges said they brought something diffirent er yes some tables and chairs but the moves have all been seen before..

Still extremely annoying when they show an act for like 2 seconds who are really good and you dont get a chance to see um i was tipped off about activ8 from my step so who saw the show live in Hammersmith but i blinked and missed them grrr.


----------



## Northerner

Synchronised ladies were very good!


----------



## Steff

Man with sauce pan was good, had me enthral led,but how far can you go with it lol

Just wait till you see the lady with the guitar 

Wasn't she wooo bendy


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Man with sauce pan was good, had me enthral led,but how far can you go with it lol
> 
> Just wait till you see the lady with the guitar
> 
> Wasn't she wooo bendy



Didn;t he say at the beginning he'd taken 20 years t perfect his one act? Doesn't sound like he has much more up his sleeve! He was funny though  That bendy woman was weird! Liked the laser harp


----------



## Steff

What a face that abi had so miserable lol 

Liked the magician lads 


Why is her daughter there lolol

And why do the audience like them hmmm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> What a face that abi had so miserable lol
> 
> Liked the magician lads
> 
> 
> Why is her daughter there lolol
> 
> And why do the audience like them hmmm



They were rubbish!


----------



## Steff

I don't like this guy at all but the audience do hmmm


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I don't like this guy at all but the audience do hmmm



I'm a bit behind you Steff - I paused the telly to answer a post


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm a bit behind you Steff - I paused the telly to answer a post



Naughty boy lol,my lot liked him but he was pants


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Naughty boy lol,my lot liked him but he was pants



He was rubbish!


----------



## Steff

What a palava at the end no need for the show to be on till ten fifteen,some of the choices they made were a joke especially the man with pan on head and wheres my keys phone bloke grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> What a palava at the end no need for the show to be on till ten fifteen,some of the choices they made were a joke especially the man with pan on head and wheres my keys phone bloke grr



Yes, it's a shame that they let through no-hopers like those and kick out others with talent. I know they want to keep some variety in it, but, well 

They've got a lot of dance crews through too - too many, I think!


----------



## Steff

Definitely,

My ones to watch are rogues lads, girl with pudsy the dog and little maddie the singer


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Definitely,
> 
> My ones to watch are rogues lads, girl with pudsy the dog and little maddie the singer



I wouldn't argue with that lot, but would also add the big lad who sings opera


----------



## HelenP

How the HECK did the magicians do that card trick??  Amazing!

Agree, some odd choices - saucepan man, gold shower hat man to name but two, they are obviously not gonna make it to the final, someone with more potential or, dare I say, talent, could've done with the extra exposure.

Disagree with the 'too many dance crews' comment, as I love'em!!

xx


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> Watched BGT earlier, must say I liked the Geisha girl and knew Simon did as well he always has that rye smile on his face when he likes someone I look forward to seeing more from her.The guy on the organ was very funny and has a great personality,but doubt he will get any further then he has done.
> The young talent on there was great little Maddie was brillaint for 11 such a strong voice, as for Malikia he was a cutey could tell he was nervous and that showed in his voice but once he was calmer and had time to compose himself he blew me away with his second attempt.
> The group from Wales were forgettable the judges said they brought something diffirent er yes some tables and chairs but the moves have all been seen before..
> 
> Still extremely annoying when they show an act for like 2 seconds who are really good and you dont get a chance to see um i was tipped off about activ8 from my step so who saw the show live in Hammersmith but i blinked and missed them grrr.



I liked the Giesha girl too - I'm sure I've seen active8 before - I think on Sky's 'Got to Dance'.  Wasn't her name molly?  (Maddie?) She was the best


----------



## FM001

The lad at the end who was turned away because he was signed up with another show, did I miss something


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> The lad at the end who was turned away because he was signed up with another show, did I miss something



He was under contract so they couldn't allow him to continue on BGT. He then said he was going to try and get out of the other show and get back into BGT because that would allow him to do his own stuff and not dictate what he performed. I don't remember him or if he was any good. No idea what the 'other show' might be though!


----------



## Steff

It was so ridiculous the show has to have some drama its usually they find out your over age or something but this year it was that, he was so stupid as if they would not find out


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> He was under contract so they couldn't allow him to continue on BGT. He then said he was going to try and get out of the other show and get back into BGT because that would allow him to do his own stuff and not dictate what he performed. I don't remember him or if he was any good. No idea what the 'other show' might be though!



I wonder what the other show was?

The opera lad is going to win BGT so who gets through doesn't matter.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> It was so ridiculous the show has to have some drama its usually they find out your over age or something but this year it was that, he was so stupid as if they would not find out



I suppose you can't really blame him for hedging his bets, but he ought to have come clean about it before he auditioned so they knew where they stood.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> I wonder what the other show was?
> 
> The opera lad is going to win BGT so who gets through doesn't matter.



All Irish talent show? maybe


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> All Irish talent show? maybe



Possibly but he should have thought about it before auditioning for BGT.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> All Irish talent show? maybe



Apparently he was on the Irish version of 'The Voice', but has now got through to BGT:

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/reality/...ws/ryan-oshaughnessy-given-bgt-reprieve/16308


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Possibly but he should have thought about it before auditioning for BGT.



Oh I agree,he has missed out now and i thought he was really good, but as Simon said it was not fair he took the spot of someone who was just dedicated to one show.

p.s i dnt recall who took his place in the end????


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> p.s i dnt recall who took his place in the end????




Not sure, had it not already been taken and they were just telling the boy why he wasn't chosen?


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Not sure, had it not already been taken and they were just telling the boy why he wasn't chosen?



Ah yes good point.

Well looking forward to the semis starting tonight, i just hope little maliki can cope he cryed at the auditions this is live


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ah yes good point.
> 
> Well looking forward to the semis starting tonight, i just hope little maliki can cope he cryed at the auditions this is live



Did you miss my post? They've let him through.

This is the final 45:

http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/reality/...os/1/48734/1/britains-got-talent-the-final-45


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Did you miss my post? They've let him through.
> 
> This is the final 45:
> 
> http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/reality/...os/1/48734/1/britains-got-talent-the-final-45



I did miss your post yes, but i cant find the final 45 though lol

hmm must be more drama tonight then



edit i now have found them


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> I liked the Giesha girl too - I'm sure I've seen active8 before - I think on Sky's 'Got to Dance'.  Wasn't her name molly?  (Maddie?) She was the best



yes Molly is her name your right x


----------



## Steff

Wonder how tulips as performance will go down on here later

Laughing at the intro here teehee


----------



## Steff

Wow Alisha's dress is adorable

Rofl at David reading Simons book ha


----------



## Steff

So glad he is out the way, I'm sure your supposed to do something different in the semis lol


----------



## Northerner

I'm playing catch up again Steff. It's a good song, but he really needs another one!


----------



## Northerner

This is like watching a repeat - they're all doing the same material!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm playing catch up again Steff. It's a good song, but he really needs another one!



Lol I demand you put the rest of the forum on hold till ten o clock lol


Makes me laugh the jive aces get picked up on for not changing there act, yet that silly man singing where's my phone,keys sung the same song and no one said a peep


P.s pudsy is on tonight yay


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lol I demand you put the rest of the forum on hold till ten o clock lol
> 
> 
> Makes me laugh the jive aces get picked up on for not changing there act, yet that silly man singing where's my phone,keys sung the same song and no one said a peep
> 
> 
> P.s pudsy is on tonight yay



Simon didn't complain about keys man because he had lots of sexy dancers this time!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Simon didn't complain about keys man because he had lots of sexy dancers this time!



Rofl yes of course your right


----------



## Northerner

Lauren was good, but I didn't know the song at all


----------



## Steff

Alan very modern labirenth ft Tini tempah lol

She was bril

This lot got buzzed arghhh


----------



## Steff

Poor excuse Amanda,we are not in America grr, I must admit I switched off tho


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan very modern labirenth ft Tini tempah lol
> 
> She was bril
> 
> This lot got buzzed arghhh



I thought they were quite original doing Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Steff

Loving her violin 
Very fast but trying to work out the song lol

Can't believe he liked her more then the little girl

Surprise surprise Simon loved her


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Loving her violin
> Very fast but trying to work out the song lol
> 
> Can't believe he liked her more then the little girl
> 
> Surprise surprise Simon loved her



She's Vanessa Mae, but younger  Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## HelenP

Totally bored with it so far.  Violinist lady was good, I spose.

Hope the second half of the show is better.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Totally bored with it so far.  Violinist lady was good, I spose.
> 
> Hope the second half of the show is better.
> 
> xx



Ah you tuned in at the right time for this show then


----------



## Steff

Liked the intertwining of both those songs well done the mend


----------



## HelenP

WOW!!  Those boys were fantastic!!  (Are they called The Mend or The Men?)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> WOW!!  Those boys were fantastic!!  (Are they called The Mend or The Men?)
> 
> xx



Clean your lugs lurrrve

The MEND


----------



## HelenP

Ooops, I see they're called the Mend!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Clean your lugs lurrrve
> 
> The MEND



   Cheers!

xx


----------



## Steff

Oh dear wish I had kept my ears filled, don't like her,sorry


----------



## HelenP

I like her voice, but WHY has she gone all old-fashioned?  There must be modern tunes she could handle.  She's just boring doing this, I'm afraid.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I like her voice, but WHY has she gone all old-fashioned?  There must be modern tunes she could handle.  She's just boring doing this, I'm afraid.
> 
> xx



Real shame, I was looking forward to her and this does nothing for her


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Real shame, I was looking forward to her and this does nothing for her



Yeh agree,I would not remember it as Simon said


----------



## Northerner

That dog is brilliant and so is she!


----------



## Steff

Don't dare diss the dog anyone lol amazing my son wants the dog he is even shouting out I'll give you 75 pound for it lol


----------



## HelenP

Yes, Ashleigh and Pudsey both very talented.  But on the whole I really don't like dog acts! *ducks*

xx


----------



## Steff

Sorry just like Helen says about dog acts,I just can't get excited about choirs I'm soon bored


----------



## HelenP

I don't mind choirs on the whole, but I felt that performance was a little ummmm, what's the word I'm looking for..................er, kind of 'muted' or 'mild'.  I'm easily brought to tears by a choir singing a great song, but I'm afraid I remained unmoved by that one.  

xx


----------



## HelenP

For me, it's The Mend and I don't care who else to go through tonight.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> For me, it's The Mend and I don't care who else to go through tonight.
> 
> xx



U sure it's the mend..? Ha

Agree the mend and pudsy n ash


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> U sure it's the mend..? Ha



Cheeky Mare!! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Wow, 10 minutes not long for the phone lines to stay open

xx


----------



## Steff

Lol Helen.

Yup I've been pressured into voting by my son lol


----------



## Northerner

Ashleigh and Pudsey all the way. How many go through?


----------



## Steff

Wonder if her recent vid on net helped her get to number one and also win fhm 100 sexiest women Tulsa I mean not Helen xxx

Is she miming


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ashleigh and Pudsey all the way. How many go through?



Deux"...."....


----------



## Northerner

I guess The Mend will go through as well then.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I guess The Mend will go through as well then.



Yes,,,

Noticed they never asked the judges what they thought of the Tulisa performance


----------



## Steff

How many times are we going to hear this speel grrrr, get on with it


----------



## Steff

No shocks so far

Wooo perfect so far lol


----------



## Steff

Yesssssssssssssssssssss lol

Oh yer forgot bout judges vote


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Wonder if her recent vid on net helped her get to number one and also win fhm 100 sexiest women Tulsa I mean not Helen xxx



No, I was much further down the FHM list.......... 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> No, I was much further down the FHM list..........
> 
> xx



Pmsl xx

Oooo tension wow this cud be the first shock first sign of simon bottling it

Public were wrong grrrr


----------



## HelenP

Are they KIDDING???????

xx


----------



## HelenP

NO WAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

Oh well, small consolation, I spose, The Mend will DEFO get signed after this, but they won't get the ?500,000. 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Are they KIDDING???????
> 
> xx



I know these welsh lads will go no further 
Poor the mend proper gutted as am i


----------



## Northerner

I suppose they are more Queen-friendly  Although the dog will win


----------



## HelenP

Tomorrow's show looks like a tougher decision for me......

xx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I suppose they are more Queen-friendly  Although the dog will win



Well both points u make are true lol x

Tomorrow night we have cascade who I like and charlotte and Jonathan who may give pudsy a run for her money


----------



## Northerner

I'd forgotten that it's on every night until Thursday!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'd forgotten that it's on every night until Thursday!



Lol I'm yet to break it to lad that he won't be up till the end anymore,tonight was just a one off as be had no school lol...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lol I'm yet to break it to lad that he won't be up till the end anymore,tonight was just a one off as be had no school lol...



It finishes at 9 - what time does he get packed off to bed?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It finishes at 9 - what time does he get packed off to bed?



Eight,his bedtime is 8 though , I will sky plus it for him I'm nice like that lol,
Just watching britains got more talent sooo hilarious


----------



## FM001

The dog is amazing and deserves to win BGT.  The act was 2 minutes long and not once did it need prompted by the girl, the way it walks on its back legs and twirls around is incredible


----------



## Pumper_Sue

toby said:


> The dog is amazing and deserves to win BGT.  The act was 2 minutes long and not once did it need prompted by the girl, the way it walks on its back legs and twirls around is incredible



I don't have a tv so I miss such delights!
Has anyone ever thought of the damage done to these dogs hips/joints and ligaments? 

Dogs are born with four feet and the feet  should be firmly on the ground as intended by nature.

Not having a go at anyone,but my personal view is it's cruel.


----------



## Northerner

Pumper_Sue said:


> I don't have a tv so I miss such delights!
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv_gOBi8Wpk


----------



## runner

Watched the recording this am, but missed first bit - came in when david was dancing with Sailors!  Liked all the acts they voted in this week, although thought first girl was better singer, but preferred second's voice.


----------



## Northerner

Hope Jonathan and Charlotte get through  Not really sure about anyone else, can't really remember them. I seem to remember Cascade were quite good


----------



## HelenP

Cascade were rather yummy!

Paige was oooookay, but agree with Amanda, song choice all wrong, didn't do anything to showcase her voice.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Cascade were rather yummy!
> 
> Paige was oooookay, but agree with Amanda, song choice all wrong, didn't do anything to showcase her voice.
> 
> xx



No, she didn't come across as anything special - a bit like Rachel yesterday, got the song choice very wrong. 

Hmm, wonder what the Showbears will do?


----------



## HelenP

I really don't like The Showbears.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I really don't like The Showbears.
> 
> xx



No, they're not very original are they?


----------



## Steff

right i will admit its getting sky plussed so i will not be able to come in and see this thread coz i wont know till later then u guys haha x


----------



## HelenP

Poor Michael Fish.  The staging was awful.  WHY was he up there so far away - part of the joy of watching someone who's fab on percussion is watching their hands.  That was very poor.  Also, would've been nice to have actually HEARD the drums......................

ANOTHER reason (as if the diabolical camera work wasn't enough) to shoot the producers!

xx

PS seeya later, Steff!


----------



## HelenP

Can;t believe that guy with the organ got into the semi finals.  Ridiculous waste of a spot that could've gone to a decent act.

Kai and Natalia my faves so far, but preferred when they danced to a more old fashioned track, made them stand out from other dance acts.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I agree Helen, he might as well have been backstage for all we saw of him. Something that has always stayed in my mind is watching Evelyn Glennie years and years ago explaining and demonstrating percussion - she was amazing (even more so, being profoundly deaf), but seeing them perform is a very big part of the magic!

Ballroom dancers have a lot of support here as they are from Southampton and my niece runs a dancing school, so more good publicity for the activity!


----------



## HelenP

Four Corners - meh, okay, but they'd be run of the mill without Ms. Sexy Redhead.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Jonathon really does have an amazing voice, especially so young  Great that he is getting so much more confidence


----------



## Northerner

Still think Cascade and Charlotte and Jonathon to go through )
(please!)


----------



## HelenP

Jonathan and the much improved Charlotte are a given surely?  Out of the others, Cascade, Kai & Natalie or Karizma (sp?) Crew.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Jonathan and the much improved Charlotte are a given surely?  Out of the others, Cascade, Kai & Natalie or Karizma (sp?) Crew.
> 
> xx



It was a good idea to highlight Charlotte's talent at the start. Isn't it a joy to see how happy all this is making Jonathon?


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Isn't it a joy to see how happy all this is making Jonathon?



Absolutely!  His smile is so heartwarming.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Last act.........WOW......got to be winner of the whole of the programme.


----------



## Northerner

Shame about Cascade but surely the dancers will go through


----------



## Northerner

Paige took it very graciously


----------



## HelenP

I'm guessing Lovable Rogues will be tomorrow's 'shoe-in' !!  PLEEEEAAAAASE don't let it be The Zimmers!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I'm guessing Lovable Rogues will be tomorrow's 'shoe-in' !!  PLEEEEAAAAASE don't let it be The Zimmers!!
> 
> xx



No, the Zimmers were amongst my 'expendables' for tomorrow, along with the guy in the gold shower cap and the xylophone player  I seem to remember that Molly was very good


----------



## HelenP

I'm guessing Gold Shower Cap man will get at least 2 buzzes tomorrow......

xx


----------



## Steff

Just watched it all, well skipped most of it but not the acts, must say the sailor boys are so iriitating but pleased they have gone, poor little paige mind you.But the right 2 went through..

p.s it did feel like that guy whio simon insulted was just trying to prove himself to simon alot


Looking forward to tonights acts well one in particular


----------



## Northerner

Molly and the Loveable Rogues is my prediction


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear! Fair play to them, but the Zimmers were a bit of a shambles


----------



## HelenP

So far - dull dull dull, although to be fair I DID miss the dance act.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> So far - dull dull dull, although to be fair I DID miss the dance act.
> 
> xx



No you didn't...


----------



## Northerner

Well, I'm disappointed with Molly  She has a great voice but this is just a dirge


----------



## HelenP

That was AWful!!!!  Who thought it was a good idea to slow down a slow song??  I thought the reason she'd slowed it down was cos she was gonna rev it up after the first 4 or so lines, can't believe she kept that tempo throughout the song!!

But the judges have bigged her up enough to make sure she gets through.....

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oh My God, shoot me now.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> That was AWful!!!!  Who thought it was a good idea to slow down a slow song??  I thought the reason she'd slowed it down was cos she was gonna rev it up after the first 4 or so lines, can't believe she kept that tempo throughout the song!!
> 
> But the judges have bigged her up enough to make sure she gets through.....
> 
> xx



That's  exactly what I was thinking Helen, I really didn't think it suited her - why couldn't she sing a happy song for goodness sake? 

Contortionist was a bit duff. This is definitely the worst of the semis so far by a long chalk!


----------



## HelenP

I liked the Lovable Rogues, but would have been nice if they'd done something different.  However, that song does suit them very well, and it did sound a bit more 'professional' tonight.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Another slowed down song  I thought the judges (well, Amanda and Simon - Simon especially) were far too harsh on her and Simon basically wrote her off! Yet he heaped praise on Molly who didn't honestly do any better or worse. I hate it when the judges manipulate people like that - David is the best, and Alesha is usually OK, but the 'old guard' just come across as plain nasty and superior at times 

T&P - I'm BORED!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Another slowed down song  I thought the judges (well, Amanda and Simon - Simon especially) were far too harsh on her and Simon basically wrote her off! Yet he heaped praise on Molly who didn't honestly do any better or worse. I hate it when the judges manipulate people like that - David is the best, and Alesha is usually OK, but the 'old guard' just come across as plain nasty and superior at times
> 
> T&P - I'm BORED!!!!



What's t&p Alan?


----------



## HelenP

TWIST AND PULSE DANCE COMPANY - BRILLIANT!!

xx
That's what T & P is Steff, btw.!!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> TWIST AND PULSE DANCE COMPANY - BRILLIANT!!
> 
> xx
> That's what T & P is Steff, btw.!!



Cheers I'm not looking at this thread honest


----------



## Northerner

Fair do's to shower cap man, he's improved his act!


----------



## HelenP

Well, it's Lovable Rogues and Twist and Pulse Dance Company for me.

(and I WOULD have gone for those two acts, even without the mind-warping by the judges!)

xx


----------



## HelenP

Hahaha, I love LMFAO, they're fun fun fun!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hahaha, I love LMFAO, they're fun fun fun!
> 
> xx



Bad language will not be tolerated even in abbreviated form

Helen your fired

Oops wrong show


----------



## HelenP

THEY say it stands for "Loving My Friends And Others" 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Been watching CSI, but I see Molly got through on the public vote  Hope she sings something a bit more upbeat in the final! Tomorrow's show looks a bit of a dog except maybe Malaki, if his nerves hold out. Nu Skool were quite good too, I think.


----------



## HelenP

Im a bit bored of it all now, tbh.

xx


----------



## Steff

oh dear sooo gutted for twist and pulse but it was obvious who stood out a mile and the right acts went through. Judges are certainly dragging it out this week voting wise


----------



## caffeine_demon

I've enjoyed the semi's so far (just caught up after a weekend away), although a lot of the dance groups are rather so-so.

The standout acts so far have been:

The mend - normally don't like this sorta thing, but really loved their act - would buy their album tomorrow, shame they're out

Ashleigh and Pudsey - normally hate dog acts, but pudsey is awesome!

Only Boys Aloud
--
Kai & Natalia- great dance routine!

Jonathan & Charlotte - blew me away
--
Molly Rainford - I really really liked her performance of "it must have been love"

Lucky - shame she's out - her contortion routine was utter brilliance!

Twist and Pulse Dance Company - By a long shot, the best dance group so far - shame they're out!


----------



## FM001

The only 2 acts I've liked all week is the dog and the contortionist


----------



## Northerner

Why the flip did they put her through???


----------



## HelenP

Oh, For God's Sake, somebody BUZZ and put us out of our misery.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oh, For God's Sake, somebody BUZZ and put us out of our misery.
> 
> xx



The judges are speaking rubbish, what a load of nonsense


----------



## HelenP

I liked the magic act, and the 2 guys are very likeable.  

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I liked the magic act, and the 2 guys are very likeable.
> 
> xx



Yes, they were really good 

Malaki did well for a 9 year old


----------



## Northerner

I thought the comedian would be a disaster but he was actually pretty funny!


----------



## HelenP

Thought Malakai was disappointingly average, or averagely disappointing.

The comedian was so unfunny he was unfunny.  That is all.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.

What a terrible show so far.........

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.
> 
> What a terrible show so far.........
> 
> xx



Yes, they haven;t had a single stand-out act on yet - when does it finish?


----------



## HelenP

Finishes at 9 - then I'm straight over to BBC1 for The Apprentice, Thank God!!  WHY I'm sitting here watching this, I've NO idea!!

xx


----------



## HelenP

NO WAY was that average dance crew better than the T and P dancers.  What ARE the judges on tonight??  If they get through and T and P haven't, it will just be a mockery.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Not sure how appropriate a stripper is for a show like this


----------



## Northerner

Speak up lad!


----------



## HelenP

He was pretty bad too.  Why are they raving about him?  

Oh God, 7 out of 8 acts were rubbish tonight. that means one hopeless act goes through, and other decent acts in earlier semi finals don't. That's rubbish.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I thought last night's was bad, but tonight's has been pretty abysmal


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I thought last night's was bad, but tonight's has been pretty abysmal



Absolutely!  Only the magic act was any good for me.  At least one rubbish act will go through.  pah!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Absolutely!  Only the magic act was any good for me.  At least one rubbish act will go through.  pah!
> 
> xx



I'm predicting the Magic act and the lad with the guitar.


----------



## Northerner

Can't believe the magicians are going home and Malaki is still in  Hope judges pick Nu Skool and Sam...

...well Sam's through...


----------



## Steff

Sooo disappointed as u say guys hmmm Maliki was weak and nu skool and Beatrix von were pants,best for me was Sam... I don't know who got thru tho as I've skipped your posts lol


----------



## Steff

Some great acts on on the results show can I vote for labirinth to go through haa


----------



## Steff

Sorry I'm behind as you know I'm watching it after


Is Sam Kelly not the irish guy who was on two shows then, I've got mixed up somewhere lol?

Pleased with the acts who got picked and went through....

Abit upset for Maliki at the end suddenly got very angry with his mum for putting him through it sooooo upset to see dec practically dragging him round to talk to him


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sorry I'm behind as you know I'm watching it after
> 
> 
> Is Sam Kelly not the irish guy who was on two shows then, I've got mixed up somewhere lol?
> 
> Pleased with the acts who got picked and went through....



No, I think his name was Ryan something, must be on tomorrow


----------



## mcdonagh47

HelenP said:


> He was pretty bad too.  Why are they raving about him?
> 
> Oh God, 7 out of 8 acts were rubbish tonight. that means one hopeless act goes through, and other decent acts in earlier semi finals don't. That's rubbish.
> 
> xx



and soooooo many Foreigners ! Hasn't Britain got enough talent to fill a talent show ???


----------



## Northerner

mcdonagh47 said:


> and soooooo many Foreigners ! Hasn't Britain got enough talent to fill a talent show ???



Clearly not, after watching the shambles of the last two nights!


----------



## caffeine_demon

pretty poor lot tonight - sam was good, but not the best singer of the semis, malaki hasn't quite got the "maturity" yet, the best act (magicians) weren't even top 3, and Nu Skool weren't as good as their audition, and to say they were better than tnp is *PREPOSTEROUS*!!


----------



## FM001

toby said:


> The only 2 acts I've liked all week is the dog and the contortionist




Should have added Jonathon and friend to the list.  Last nights show was dreadful, we Sky+ it and started watching the show at 9 and had finished watching by 9.25, it has to be the worst BGT so far.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Should have added Jonathon and friend to the list.  Last nights show was dreadful, we Sky+ it and started watching the show at 9 and had finished watching by 9.25, it has to be the worst BGT so far.



lol have to admit i forgot to tape the show that was on from 7.30 till 9 remembered at about 8.40 looks like i saved space of my sky

did anyone watched the special who wants to be a millionare, paul potts is a very brainy man, but twist and pulse well I kinda predicted they would be rubbish


----------



## Northerner

Basketball chaps were entertaining


----------



## HelenP

For me, it was all a bit 'over produced', which meant, on my little portable telly, I couldn't really see what the heck was going on, other than men in red bouncing about on trampoline and such.

But I'm sure they fab!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Lazer harp man sounds a bit like a stylophone


----------



## Northerner

Hoop man was great, but hard to see properly with all those confusing lights


----------



## HelenP

Laser Harp man was very clever, but sticking him up there was (yet another!) mistake, as he was too far away!!  Talented, but not riveting.

Hula hoop man very entertaining, but again, WHY, producers, WHY did you put the giant spinning rings on the screen behind him, totally distracting the eye from the smaller ring he was spinning in?

xx


----------



## HelenP

Dalek man - utterly ridiculous.

xx


----------



## Northerner

It is very poor the way they overproduce the acts so that they almost become an irrelevance  

Liked the colander/cheese grater daleks idea though, to go along with his bling saucepan


----------



## Steff

ZZZZzZzZzZ


----------



## Northerner

Afraid I didn't find the comedian funny  Steff!! Wake up! You're missing all the good acts!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Afraid I didn't find the comedian funny  Steff!! Wake up! You're missing all the good acts!



oooh sorry good acts?? lol ah i hav Faith in faith to pull this off


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> oooh sorry good acts?? lol ah i hav Faith in faith to pull this off



Another dirge


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Another dirge



aww I really liked her


those screaming banshees are doing my head in in the crowd


----------



## HelenP

That girl had a lovely voice, but who the heck is choosing all these tediously slow songs for the kids to sing??

Shame she'd been tangoed prior to coming on stage!

xx


----------



## Steff

lol Helen

Strictly wheels are so inspiring just goes to show you can achieve anything in a wheelchair, wheely wheely like them


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> aww I really liked her
> 
> 
> those screaming banshees are doing my head in in the crowd



Every singer has done a song that is slooooooooowwww slooooooooowwww sloooooooooowwwww  She can sing, but I'm not entertained by boring songs.

Yes, the screaming is highly irritating!


----------



## Steff

oooh if they buzz does it mean we dnt hear them inside hehe

all very good but not my winners im afraid good effort though aquabatique, they are very in sinqe as well


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> oooh if they buzz does it mean we dnt hear them inside hehe
> 
> all very good but not my winners im afraid good effort though aquabatique, they are very in sinqe as well



They are very skilled, but I can;t see how that could be an act on the RVP - the Queen's not going to go outside to watch is she?


----------



## HelenP

The wheelchair dancing is indeed inspirational, but I didn't find it that entertaining.

Aquabatique were okay.

I don't understand why Ryan is still in the competition, I thought he got kicked out for being on another talent show too?

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> The wheelchair dancing is indeed inspirational, but I didn't find it that entertaining.
> 
> Aquabatique were okay.
> 
> I don't understand why Ryan is still in the competition, I thought he got kicked out for being on another talent show too?
> 
> xx



Yeah seemed that  was brushed over very nicely, he obviously got on the next plane to ireland and told that show to sod it
ant and dec have made loads of mistakes this week lol


----------



## Steff

Was sad to hear the happy ending did not imerge but im sure he will get loads of fans after this lol .

Very boring performance for me im afriad


----------



## Northerner

It will be funny if Ryan doesn't get through


----------



## HelenP

Just read on DS that he was on The Voice Ireland, but got voted off after his first live show, that's how he's able to be on BGT, apparently.

Don't think much of that ^^^, however, I prefer his vocals to Sam Kelly from earlier in the week.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Just read on DS that he was on The Voice Ireland, but got voted off after his first live show, that's how he's able to be on BGT, apparently.
> 
> Don't think much of that ^^^, however, I prefer his vocals to Sam Kelly from earlier in the week.
> 
> xx



GOD your so behind Helen thats such old news, haha


----------



## Steff

Tough to choose 2 acts to go through tonight.....

I will go with Hope and Ryan,aquqbatiques


OooO looking forward to seeing rebecca ferguson on results show


----------



## Northerner

Hoop man, Ryan and Aquabatiques top 3


----------



## Steff

Well RF was wonderful broken leg and all x


----------



## Steff

thank god he is going home@ martin dalek man


----------



## Steff

wow wow you were right alan, shame about Hope though she was brill
Pleased for Ryan even though his performance 2night was poor


I think the judges will put the girls through, maybe with excpetion of amanda


----------



## Steff

tut tut alisha turning into simon copping out

I just think you know what you have to do 

and i got it wrong about amanda lol



pleased for the girls woooooooooooooooooo loads of variety from both acts


----------



## Northerner

Steff, I've been watching C4 and forgot about the results show! Who's gone through?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Steff, I've been watching C4 and forgot about the results show! Who's gone through?



ryan and aquabatiques, hoop man was voted out 3 to 1 in favour for the girls


----------



## Steff

Cant believe on brits got more talent simon thinks its sown up by ryan, while amanda thinks its between jonathen and pudsy the dog, no one mentioned lovable rogues grr


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> ryan and aquabatiques, hoop man was voted out 3 to 1 in favour for the girls



Blimey! How's that for predictions!  At least we don't have to endure another dreadful semi final! Charlotte and Jonathon to win!


----------



## HelenP

SHOCK HORROR!!  Simon Cowell votes for 4 half naked woman!!

Bah!  Hope should have gone through.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> SHOCK HORROR!!  Simon Cowell votes for 4 half naked woman!!
> 
> Bah!  Hope should have gone through.
> 
> xx



yessssssss Helen we agree on sommit


----------



## Steff

OooOoo THE MEND are the wildcard act


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> OooOoo THE MEND are the wildcard act



Yes, surprised they didn't string it out more! Any predictions then? I still reckon either Jonathon and Charlotte or the Dog


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, surprised they didn't string it out more! Any predictions then? I still reckon either Jonathon and Charlotte or the Dog



Loveable rogues or pudsie  for me.


----------



## HelenP

Whoops, I thought this wasn't on until 8.30!  I'll only be able to watch the first 20 mins, then I'm off to work, where hopefullly I can watch the rest on +1, fingers crossed!  But sorry guys , won't be able to post any comments until later/tomorrow!! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Whoops, I thought this wasn't on until 8.30!  I'll only be able to watch the first 20 mins, then I'm off to work, where hopefullly I can watch the rest on +1, fingers crossed!  But sorry guys , won't be able to post any comments until later/tomorrow!!
> 
> xx



oh dear my tele froze gr

oh dear helen me and alan will keep the flag flying for you x 

up and down vocals,pleased there out the way first, had high hopes for them


----------



## Northerner

Very good from The Mend!


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, The Mend vocals a little on the weak side.........

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oooh, The Mend vocals a little on the weak side.........
> 
> xx



Do you think so? Once they got into it I thought they did really well


----------



## Steff

Ive never rated Sam im afraid, shaky aint the word for it very painful at times x


----------



## Northerner

So, it's adverts after every act then, is it?  Sam's a bit boring and middle of the road...


----------



## Northerner

Molly has a great voice for a youngster


----------



## Northerner

Really like the Lovable Rogues - very talented  Turning out to be a good show - or maybe it just seems that way in comparison to the dreadful semis! 

The dancers are from Southampton


----------



## Steff

Sorry al son had laptop,Molly was good but loveable rogues blew us all away here just brill,nu skool kept me glued to me seat  all very good moves tonight,Kai and Natalia were poorer then I've ever seen them I said before Alisha I kept my eye more on Kai tonight as she the lass was weaker.


----------



## Steff

So sorry but Ryan bored me again, I just can't get him


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sorry al son had laptop,Molly was good but loveable rogues blew us all away here just brill,nu skool kept me glued to me seat  all very good moves tonight,Kai and Natalia were poorer then I've ever seen them I said before Alisha I kept my eye more on Kai tonight as she the lass was weaker.



Yes, it's a shame she was injured, but I think it's always been about him rather than her. Hard to believe how young they are (he's 16 and she's 15).



Steff said:


> So sorry but Ryan bored me again, I just can't get him



Yes, I fond him a bit self-indulgent


----------



## Steff

Agree r.e Ryan

Afraid I'm very typical and am gonna say I don't like choirs perce but these guys deserve there spot on here but no way there guna win


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Agree r.e Ryan
> 
> Afraid I'm very typical and am gonna say I don't like choirs perce but these guys deserve there spot on here but no way there guna win



I reckon they'd get about ?1.77 each if they won the ?500k!  There's hundreds of them!


----------



## Northerner

Big surprise leaving Pudsey and Ashleigh and J&C to the end


----------



## Northerner

Aw, Pudsey was brilliant - so inventive and original from Ashleigh!


----------



## Steff

that was incredible i was in tears what a truly fantastic act pudsey and the girl are x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> that was incredible i was in tears what a truly fantastic act pudsey and the girl are x



I think they might win!  They might have more appeal than Jonathon and Charlotte.


----------



## caffeine_demon

really fab tonight - I really can't pick, don't think there's been a bad act!


----------



## Steff

Yeah Alan could be a really thrilling ending, what on earth are they going to do now for 45 mins or so? bring back Jai Mcdowell last years winner i wonder even though he had that bust up with simon


----------



## Northerner

J&C were superb - very professional for such young people who are very new to all this. I just love the way Jonathan has found confidence in himself - it really has changed his life forever 

After all the dross we've seen this week, the right acts got into the final. I can see a lot of them having successful careers after this


----------



## Steff

ooooh diversity they will fill in a good few minutes woo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> ooooh diversity they will fill in a good few minutes woo



The one with the hair's growing up!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The one with the hair's growing up!



Little Perry yeah he sure has, not to sure i thought they were any better then nu skool if in totally honest

SuBo up next wel well wow there spoiling us


----------



## Northerner

Suuuuuuuuuuuubooooooooo!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuubooooooooo!!!



WOW i utterly adore this song soooooooooo much


----------



## Steff

Ahhh what a lovely surprise seeing david do that hahahha loving it


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ahhh what a lovely surprise seeing david do that hahahha loving it



I think David's been a real star on this series


----------



## Steff

Shock of shocks who on earth is putting that lot in grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so angry those welsh lot are through


----------



## Northerner

Surprised the choir are in the top 3!


----------



## Steff

Phew thought they had won it there lolol


----------



## Steff

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS get in there my god thats just fab, hope the dog gets some golden treats with all that money


----------



## Northerner

I couldn't pick between them, so pleased A&P won!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I couldn't pick between them, so pleased A&P won!



I was the same Alan said to my lad cant decide , im shocked at loveble rogues though they will have a massive career though bigger then welsh lot


----------



## Steff

Loads of people are moaning saying its a sad situation when we ave 60m people in Britain and a dog acts wins one of our best talent shows , bah humbugs gr


----------



## Hazel

Haven't watched this series, but come on, a dancing dog!

Ye gods is that the best Britain has to offer?   PLEASE.....................


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Haven't watched this series, but come on, a dancing dog!
> 
> Ye gods is that the best Britain has to offer?   PLEASE.....................



As u say u never watched it, why can't an animal b as clever as or talented as a human,after all hypo dogs save the lives of diabetics etc


----------



## Hazel

Sorry Steff, I have nothing against dogs

I am allowed my opinion, I just feel Britain should have produced a good human talent.


----------



## Flutterby

Mr Sparkles and I are terribly shocked that a dog could win!  A cat - yes, but a dog??  Actually I wanted Jonathan and Charlotte to win but I think they will do well anyway.  What are we all going to talk about now it's over?!!


----------



## Steff

Flutterby said:


> Mr Sparkles and I are terribly shocked that a dog could win!  A cat - yes, but a dog??  Actually I wanted Jonathan and Charlotte to win but I think they will do well anyway.  What are we all going to talk about now it's over?!!



Lol pass we may have to get a life


----------



## Flutterby

I've heard of that "life" thing!  Might google it and find out more tomorrow, goodnight all.x


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> im shocked at loveble rogues though they will have a massive career though bigger then welsh lot




Don't put money on that Steff, maybe your not aware, but there is a Welsh choir called "Only men allowed" that have a very successful career and recording contract, "Only boys allowed" were set up from a youth club as a feeder for the main choir. But your still entitled to show your prejudice against the Welsh


----------



## HelenP

Okay, as you know, I don't really like dog acts, but have to admit Ashleigh and Pudsey were very very good (although I would rather Charlotte and Jonathan had won).  

I wish people would remember that a DOG didn't win Britain's Got Talent - it was a dog AND his trainer.  Pudsey didn't wake up one morning and just decide to do a dance routine.  Ashleigh has put in hour after hour putting the routine together, teaching him and perfecting it, until it was the perfect specimen we saw tonight.  Ashleigh's got talent and a likeable personality as well as Pudsey, it's a winning combination.

Am gonna pop over to DS to see if I can find a breakdown of the voting....

xx

Oh and PS - I thought Diversity was ABsolutely stunning tonight - in Nu Skool's DREAMS are they as good as them!!


----------



## HelenP

JUST in case anybody's interested (maybe it's just me, lol) but these are the vote breakdowns for all the semi finals and for tonight's final, with thanks to Digital Spy:

Semi Final 1


*Ashleigh & Pudsey ? 50.0%

Only Boys Aloud ? 30.4%*

The Mend ? 11.8%

Zipparah Tafari ? 2.3%

Lauren Thalia ? 1.8%

Rachel Knowland ? 1.2%

The Jive Aces ? 1.0%

Analiza Ching ? 0.9%

United We Stand ? 0.6%




Semi Final 2


*Jonathan & Charlotte ? 75.3%

Kai & Natalia ? 6.2%*

Paige Turley ? 5.2%

Four Corners - 4.7%

Karizma Krew ? 2.4%

Graham Blackledge ? 1.9%

The Showbears ? 1.8%

Cascade ? 1.6%

Fish on Percussion ? 0.9%




Semi Final 3


*Loveable Rogues ? 40.4%

Molly Rainford ? 22.2%*

Twist & Pulse Dance Co - 17.6%

Dennis Egel ? 5.5%

Ashley Elliott ? 4.9%

The Zimmers ? 3.3%

Lucky ? 2.7%

Area 51 ? 2.2%

Honey Shazad ? 1.2%




Semi Final 4


*Sam Kelly ? 26.8%

Malakai Paul ? 25.2%*

Nu Sxool ? 20.0%

Be Minor ? 9.7%

Brynolf & Ljung ? 7.3%

Gatis Kandis ? 6.5%

The Sugar Dandies ? 2.8%

Beatrix Von Bourbon ? 1.1%

Chica Latina ? 0.6%




Semi Final 5


*Ryan O?Shaughnessy ? 42.3%

Aquabatique ? 14.6%*

Billy George ? 11.0%

Callum Oakley ? 9.0%

Hope Murphy ? 7.6%

Face Team ? 7.4%

Strictly Wheels ? 3.5%

Martyn Crofts ? 3.0%

Greig Stewart ? 1.6%




THE FINAL


*Ashleigh & Pudsey ? 39.0%

Jonathan & Charlotte ? 25.8%*

Only Boys Aloud ? 15.8%

Loveable Rogues ? 5.7%

Ryan O?Shaughnessy ? 4.8%

Molly Rainford ? 2.8%

The Mend ? 2.6%

Nu Sxool ? 1.2%

Sam Kelly ? 1.0%

Aquabatique ? 0.9%

Kai & Natalia ? 0.4%

http://talent.itv.com/2012/news/arti...tem_100239.htm

Makes interesting reading.  Some VERY surprisingly low percentages in the final......

xx


----------



## Northerner

Very interesting, thanks Helen  J&C got a huge score in their semi-final - 75%! Surprised they were so far behind A&P in the final, but I guess that's probably down to the more general appeal of the dog act and perhaps the demographics of the people who vote in these things. The results in the final overall are a good reflection of the talent on offer, being far more generally spread than the semis. 

And I do think that A&P deserved to win, because Ashleigh has done such a creative job in producing three very different and superbly executed routines - it was a team effort and remarkable that she came up with such original routines each time  

I thought it was great to see how many talented young people were on the series this year - look at it, Ashleigh - 17, Jonathan and Charlotte - 17 and 16, Molly - 11, Kai and Natalia - 16 and 15, all with very bright futures I hope


----------



## FM001

Really pleased Ashleigh & Pudsey won and can't wait to see what they'll do in front of Maj  Jon & Charlotte will be snapped up soon make no mistake, their performance last night blow away anything Paul Potts or Susan Boyle ever did on BGT.


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Don't put money on that Steff, maybe your not aware, but there is a Welsh choir called "Only men allowed" that have a very successful career and recording contract, "Only boys allowed" were set up from a youth club as a feeder for the main choir. But your still entitled to show your prejudice against the Welsh


 I have a dear friend who comes from  aberystwyth so have nothing against the Welsh i speak as i find so its how i see it, i wish them sucsess


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Really pleased Ashleigh & Pudsey won and can't wait to see what they'll do in front of Maj  Jon & Charlotte will be snapped up soon make no mistake, their performance last night blow away anything Paul Potts or Susan Boyle ever did on BGT.



Just watched J&C again, and there is a lovely moment where Charlotte looks across to Jonathan and smiles, and he returns the smile - really heartwarming


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Sorry Steff, I have nothing against dogs
> 
> I am allowed my opinion, I just feel Britain should have produced a good human talent.



You certainly are but as Helen made the point the dog does have a trainer and she is a good human, without one another the act could not be done


----------



## ukjohn

Steff said:


> I have a dear friend who comes from  aberystwyth so have nothing against the Welsh i speak as i find so its how i see it, i wish them sucsess



 HaHaHa... that reminds me of a couple I was friends with in Bristol. He was a Sales Rep in the same company as me, and we were friends for about 7 years when he was offered a position as a Sales Manager in Wales. He Couldn't take the promotion because his wife would not move to Wales. I asked her the reason why, and she said because I can't stand the Welsh. I said but Susan, I'm Welsh, her reply was Ah yes but thats different, your a friend 

So if any one is looking for the only Welsh friend around, I'm available evenings and weekends


----------



## runner

finally got round to watching the finals - wow.  winning act was good, but johnathon and charlotte were outstanding, although my own taste would be a tie between loveable rogues and O'Shaughnasy - like their originality and humour, and O'shaunaghasy could not only write and sing, his guitar playing was brilliant too - hope we see and hear a lot more from him - think he'll be writing a lot of those songs we all know so well, but not sure who wrote them....


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Just watched J&C again, and there is a lovely moment where Charlotte looks across to Jonathan and smiles, and he returns the smile - really heartwarming



I noticed that too, in fact one of the nicest results is seeing Johnathon's self esteem grow - can you remember simon's initial response when he first saw them ( although that could have been staged of course!) - no wonder the poor boy was lacking in self belief.


----------

